# Sunglasses



## Sue H (22 Apr 2014)

Any tried and tested recommendations for TT sunglasses? Current road bike glasses obscure my vision in TT position. Not keen on a visor


----------



## montage (22 Apr 2014)

I would imagine whatever is the smoothest and biggest (i.e. pick some that look as close to a visor as possible!).
Something lacking that top beam would aid vision


----------



## alans (22 Apr 2014)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8JXK59zpJY


hth


----------



## Sue H (22 Apr 2014)

.


----------



## Sue H (22 Apr 2014)

montage said:


> I would imagine whatever is the smoothest and biggest (i.e. pick some that look as close to a visor as possible!).
> Something lacking that top beam would aid vision


Thanks, yeah I've been looking at rimless ones that are a little higher and wrap around the side of the head. Just wondered if anyone had a personal recommendations


----------



## Sue H (22 Apr 2014)

alans said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8JXK59zpJY
> 
> 
> hth



I love Dennis Taylor. I remember watching him beat Steve Davies when I was, erm, very young. I don't wanna look like him on a TT bike though :-)


----------

